

Everest live webcam - oska
http://www.evk2cnr.org/WebCams/PyramidOne/everest-webcam.html

======
oska
cf.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Everest_webcam](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Everest_webcam)

